# Welche Regenjacke



## IgelBogel (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war vor 2 Tagen Radfahren und musste feststellen, dass meine Regenjack nach 15 Minuten nicht mehr dicht war. 

Gerne hätte ich eine leichte, kompakte Jacke, welche regendicht (für mindestens 1 Stunde) ist. In eimem Test habe ich gelesen, dass z.B. die OMM Halo Jacket 100% regendicht sein soll. Aber Erfahrungen finde ich im Netz keine. Was für (leichte) Jacken habt ihr im Sommer an wenn es mal länger regnet)?

Danke


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Mai 2020)

Bitte etwas präzisieren für welche Aktivität genau.

MTB durchs Gebüsch?
Rennrad Straße?
Bikepacking?
Rucksack ja/nein?
Lüftung zwingend erforderlich?

Und mach dich schonmal drauf gefasst, 20 Leute 800 Meinungen zu der Thematik. Von Notregenjacke hauchdünn in Zitronengröße faltbar über schwerstem Sack aus zig Lagen mit 1mio features bis hin zu "taugt eh alles nix nimm Softshell" wird alles, aber echt alles kommen!

Ich persönlich nehme für 1-mehrstündige Rennradrunden mit Regen(warscheinlichkeit) ne Gore C5 Shakedry.
Für Bikepacking oder im Wald rumdudeln (oder Alltag) dann ne Gore C5 Trail Kapuzenjacke da ich da Wert auf u.a. Kapuze lege und mehr Taschen usw. Ausserdem ist die auch Rucksackgeeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (15. Mai 2020)

Columbia Outdry. Da gibt es diverse Modelle, auch ein sehr leichtes. Relativ günstig, wasserdicht, robust, pflegeleicht. Durfte das die letzten zwei Tage erst wieder testen.

Normale günstige Plastikjacken sind meist von innen auch dicht, sprich man wird vom eigenen Schweiß nass. Das verwechseln dann viele auch mit Undichtigkeit. Gore-Tex und so Kram ist meist exorbitant teuer und nicht wirklich besser dafür.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. Mai 2020)

Wenn es richtig schüttet trage ich eine 3L-Hardshell-Jacke mit Kapuze und Belüftungsöffnungen.
Ist nicht leicht, aber dicht, robust und wird auch im Winter auf der Piste eingesetzt. Preislich ist eine solche Jacke natürlich nicht günstig aber durch das breite Einsatzspektrum benötige ich dann auch nur eine Regenjacke.


----------



## CHBD (16. Mai 2020)

Endura mt500


----------



## Sascha93 (16. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rainskin bzw Rainskin Shield von Northwave?


----------



## m0wlheld (16. Mai 2020)

Gore C3 Active. Ausreichend dicht, schön sichtbar und auch noch warm.  

Nachteil: Keine Kapuze und mit roter Hose sieht man aus wie Bibo.






						GORE® WEAR C3 Gore-Tex® Active - Regenjacke kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Wie alle GORE-TEX® Produkte ist auch die C3 GORE-TEX® Active Jacke wasserdicht, windabweisend und dabei sehr atmungsaktiv. Sie  bietet durch ihre legere Passform ausreichend Bewegungsfreiraum, sowie die Möglichkeit mehrere Lagen darunter anzuziehen.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## IgelBogel (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nunächst einmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich möchte mein Anliegen noch etwas konkretisieren. 

Die Regenjacke wird bei milden/warmen Temperaturen gebraucht und zwar fahre ich zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Das sind etwa 1 Stunde. Meine jetzige dünne Jack, eine Vaude Air Jacket 3, ist eher eine Wind- als Regenjacke. Nach ca 10-15 Minuten werde ich darunter sehr nass. Sie sollte also Regen zuverlässig für mindestsens 1 Stunde abhalten. Die Jacke wird auch zum Joggen verwendet, aber hauptsächlich zum Radfahren. Da sie auch bei Regen im Sommer benutzt wird, braucht sie also nicht warm halten. 

Kleine und leicht sollte sie sein, da ich sie manchmal auch in der Rückentasche mitnehme und bei Regen überziehe. Und zum Joggen sollte sie natürlich auch nicht dick und schwer sein. 

In einem Test hatte ich gesehen, dass die OMM Halo Jacket diese Anforderungen erüllt. Sie soll auch bei längerem Regen 100% dicht bleiben, einigermasen Atmungsaktiv sein und beim Joggen nicht stören bzw ist leicht und klein. 

Die hier vorgeschlagenen Jacken sind alle Spitze - keine Frage. Aber entweder sind sie eher für einen kalten Temperaturbereich geeignet oder zu dick/schwer um sie einfach so auf die Schnelle mitzunehmen. 

Grüße


----------



## eBiker67 (16. Mai 2020)

IgelBogel schrieb:


> Die hier vorgeschlagenen Jacken sind alle Spitze - keine Frage. Aber entweder sind sie eher für einen kalten Temperaturbereich geeignet oder zu dick/schwer um sie einfach so auf die Schnelle mitzunehmen.



Eher nicht. Die Gore-Membran die bei den Radsport- und auch Laufjacken verarbeitet wird ist die Active und/oder Paclite (Plus). Das sind die Gore-Membranen mit der höchsten Dampfdurchlässigkeit. Im direkten Vergleich mit der von Dir in den Ring geworfenen Halo Smock und anderen vielleicht minimal dicker, aber immer noch sehr leicht und gut verstaubar. 

Ich sage: andere Membranen auf dem Markt können einer Gore Active und/oder Paclite nicht das Wasser reichen. Eine solche Jacke begleitet Dich bei entsprechender Pflege (kein Waschpulver! kein Weichspüler!) mindestens 10 Jahre und noch länger. Und wenn Du ins Detail gehst, dann wird es sogar noch besser. Die dauerhafte Imprägnierung außen macht eine Gore-Jacke wunderbar pflegeleicht und wasserdicht, während andere Membranen sich bei häufigem Gebrauch bereits in ihre Bestandteile auflösen und durch NikWax oder andere Imprägnierungen künstlich am Leben gehalten werden müssen.

Die Eigenschaften relativieren den höheren Preis von Gore deutlich! An einer Gore erfreut man sich noch wenn alle anderen Membranen die Grätsche gemacht haben. ? Die von Maulheld empfohlene C3 ist für Rad und Laufen gleichermaßen gut geeignet.

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## McDreck (16. Mai 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> andere Membranen auf dem Markt können einer Gore Active und/oder Paclite nicht das Wasser reichen.


Es gibt leistungsfähigere Membranen. Nur ist der ganze Membranschmarrn mit Dampfdurchlässigkeit sowieso größtenteils Augenwischerei. Beste Dampfdurchlässigkeit hat ein Loch, z.B. in Form von Unterarm-Belüftungsöffnungen. Und Löcher sind deutlich günstiger zu erwerben als teure Membranen.



eBiker67 schrieb:


> Die dauerhafte Imprägnierung außen macht eine Gore-Jacke wunderbar pflegeleicht und wasserdicht, während andere Membranen sich bei häufigem Gebrauch bereits in ihre Bestandteile auflösen und durch NikWax oder andere Imprägnierungen künstlich am Leben gehalten werden müssen.


Die von mir angebrachte Outdry Shell braucht keine Imprägnierung. Mit ein Grund warum ich die für deutlich praxistauglicher als das Zeug von Gore erachte.


----------



## m0wlheld (16. Mai 2020)

Die C3 ist DWR und kommt nach dem Waschen (was erst bei starker Verschmutzung geschieht) in den Trockner, um diese „Imprägnierung“ wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBiker67 (16. Mai 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Es gibt leistungsfähigere Membranen.



z.B.?

1. Es gibt keine für Radsport und Laufen geeignete Jacke aus der von Dir genannten Columbia OutDry Membrane. Und ich behaupte mal es wird auch keine sportspezifische und dem Gore Tex Active Material ähnliche und ebenbürtige auf den Markt kommen. Wenn Du Dich über diese Membrane besser informiert hättest dann wüsstest Du das. Die Struktur des Materials ist für Jacken bei denen man mäßig ins Schwitzen kommt bestimmt sehr gut geeignet. Stattdessen gibt es eine leichte Trailrunning-Jacke mit weit geschnittenen Ärmeln. Meinst Du das hilft dem TO der eine spezifische Jacke fürs Rad und fürs Laufen sucht? Columbia ist eine Adresse für Wander- und Skibekleidung. Da machen wasserdichte LKW-Planen auch Sinn!

2. Ich habe über 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit unterschiedlichen Materialien von Gore Tex, und kann die Atmungsaktivität auch bei sportlicher Betätigung beurteilen. Es funktioniert. Sicher kann auch Gore Tex keine Wunder vollbringen, und den Spagat zwischen dem Abtransport von Schweiß und gleichzeitiger Wasserdichtheit herstellen, schafft dies aber mMn von allen Membranen noch am besten. In meiner aktiven Zeit bin ich mit der Ur-Gore-Tex Radjacke (gab es in Gelb und Orange) sogar Radrennen gefahren.  ? 

3. Die DWR Imprägnierung wäscht sich zwar mit der Zeit auch aus, lässt sich aber wie Maulheld schreibt reaktivieren. Um die Membrane funktionsfähig zu halten hat sich bei mir Fibertec Textile Guard bestens bewährt. Was Outdry als Membran ohne imprägniert werden zu müssen erst noch unter Beweis stellen muss. Der schöne Schein des Marketings und die "Testberichte" nutzen Dir draußen in der Prärie wenn es schüttet Nullkommanix. In einem Test mit fabrikneuen Jacken machen auch andere Membrane eine gute Figur, gar keine Frage. Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass die Nachhaltigkeit von Gore Tex gegenüber ceplex active oder DryVent als Beispiele unerreicht ist. Alles mit Zeuch von Mammut, Vaude usw. erlebt, und stets zu Gore zurückgekehrt.

4. Ich suche keine Jacke und mich musst Du nicht überzeugen. Aber den TO! Deshalb - wenn man die Fingerchen nicht stillhalten kann erst nachdenken und dann schreiben. ?

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## T.R. (16. Mai 2020)

Es gibt nur eine Regenjacke, die deine Kriterien erfüllt: Gore Shake Dry. Darf man nur nicht mit Rucksack fahren. Für mich nach unzähligen Reinfällen, die beste Reckenjacke, die ich kenne. Die hat und braucht keine Imprägnierung, die sich schnell herauswäscht und ist recht atmungsaktiv und leicht.


----------



## McDreck (17. Mai 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> für Radsport und Laufen geeignete Jacke aus der von Dir genannten Columbia OutDry








						Softshelljacke Herren, Wasserdichte Jacke | Columbia
					

Entdecken Sie unsere wasserdichten Jacken und Softshell-Jacken für Wanderungen oder den täglichen Gebrauch. Genießen Sie die Natur unter optimalen Bedingungen mit einer hochwertigen Regenjacke für Herren. Die atmungsaktiven und innovativen Materialien der Softshell-Jacken von Columbia halten Sie...




					www.columbiasportswear.de
				




Die ist sehr leicht mit knapp über 200 Gramm.

Ich habe ein anderes, schwereres Modell, und bin damit schon erstklassig radgefahren. Hab mir letztes Jahr eine explizite Radregenjacke von Vaude zugelegt, die nach 15 Minuten von innen feucht wird weil der Schweiß kondensiert. Die lasse ich jetzt daheim und nehme wieder die gute, die eigentlich für lange Outdoorsessions angeschafft wurde, denn die taugt wenigstens und Radfahren ist auch nichts anderes als eine lange Outdoorsession.

Die Outdry-Shell ist aussen gummiartig und Regen perlt einfach so ab. Bei Gore-Tex und sonstigen Membranen gibt es meist ein Aussengewebe (das erste L von 3L), das eben extra und auch regelmäßig imprägniert werden muss. Das gibt es bei Outdry eben nicht. Die einzig notwendige Pflege bei Verschmutzung ist mal mit nem feuchten Lappen drüber gehen und gut. Genau das ist für mich persönlich ein deutlicher Vorteil, weil man sich auf die Dichtigkeit immer verlassen kann und diese auch durch Verschmutzung nicht beeinflusst wird. Sonstige Membrane werden schlechter mit Verschmutzung und müssen regelmäßig gewaschen und nach einigen Malen dann frisch imprägniert werden mit dem DWR-Zeugs, welches sicher auch nicht gesund ist für Umwelt und Mensch.



eBiker67 schrieb:


> 3. Die DWR Imprägnierung wäscht sich zwar mit der Zeit auch aus, lässt sich aber wie Maulheld schreibt reaktivieren. Um die Membrane funktionsfähig zu halten hat sich bei mir Fibertec Textile Guard bestens bewährt. Was Outdry als Membran ohne imprägniert werden zu müssen erst noch unter Beweis stellen muss. Der schöne Schein des Marketings und die "Testberichte" nutzen Dir draußen in der Prärie wenn es schüttet Nullkommanix. In einem Test mit fabrikneuen Jacken machen auch andere Membrane eine gute Figur, gar keine Frage. Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass die Nachhaltigkeit von Gore Tex gegenüber ceplex active oder DryVent als Beispiele unerreicht ist. Alles mit Zeuch von Mammut, Vaude usw. erlebt, und stets zu Gore zurückgekehrt.
> 
> 4. Ich suche keine Jacke und mich musst Du nicht überzeugen. Aber den TO! Deshalb - wenn man die Fingerchen nicht stillhalten kann erst nachdenken und dann schreiben.


zu 3.)








						Why I’m hard on GORE-TEX, the King of Hype ™
					

The real-world performance of GORE-TEX fails to match its marketing hype. In a continuing effort, I'm calling them out for the discrepancy.




					andrewskurka.com
				




Andrew Skurka ist ein Extremhiker und Outdoor-Spezialist. Er kennt sich aus mit dem Zeug. Auch die ganze Weitwanderszene in den USA, also die Leute, die den Pacific Crest Trail und dergleichen wandern, benutzen meist anderes Zeug wie z.B.









						Men's Vertice Rain Jacket
					

The ultralight Vertice Rain Jacket keeps you dry while being among the lightest possible choices for outdoor rain gear without compromising durability.




					zpacks.com
				




zu 4.)
Mir ist egal was Du machst, kaufst, verwendest und sonstiges. Ich liefere hier nur Informationen. Ich denke, meine Informationen in diesem Punkt sind auf hohem Niveau, weil ich mich mit dem Thema auch schon ausgiebig befasst habe und mich an Leuten orientiere, die das Zeug tatsächlich intensiv benutzen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das dem TE hilft. Der will scheinbar eher hören, dass die OMM-Jacke schon taugt. Kann ich aber nichts zu sagen. Ich sage nur, dass Dichtigkeit nicht nützlich ist, wenn man dann von innen nass wird. Und dass man im Zweifelsfall lieber gleich ordentliches und robustes Material kauft als empfindliches Glump.

Die Shakedry-Sachen z.B. sind nicht rucksacktauglich. Da geht die Membran recht schnell kaputt. Wenn dann muss man den Rucksack drunter tragen. Schön leicht sind die aber. Das muss man dem Zeug schon lassen. Rein für Trailrunning oder Bergtouren mit nur kleinem Rucksäckchen sicher eine Option, wenn man das Kleingeld dafür loswerden möchte. Alternativ könnte man auch eine Nylon-Jacke für 20 Euro mit Unterarmreisverschlüssen kaufen. Die ist auch gut genug für ne Stunde und die Unterarmöffnungen sind effektiver als jede Membran.


----------



## Coldhardt (17. Mai 2020)

Fahre seit ein paar Jahren mit der Vaude Zebru UL 3l Jacke. 3 lagig, also komplett wasserdicht, aber immer noch atmungsaktiv und extrem leicht. 
Lässt sich auch auf ungefähr die Größe eines Apfels zusammenfalten, habe die eigentlich immer dabei.

Ist auch trotz dem geringen Gewicht ziemlich robust, kein Abrieb oder ähnliches bisher.
Nutze die auch im Winter zum Skitourengehen, also wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Mai 2020)

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß - Radjacken die man zum (schnellen) pendeln nutzen will sollten meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht wie ein Sack an einem hängen sondern Körperbetont, denn nur so kann der Schweiss von der untersten Schicht an die Jacke und dann an die Umgebung abgegeben werden.

Als ich noch so Sackstyle trug war ich ständig nassgeschwitzt wie die Sau. Irgendwann bin ich zu Unterhemd egal welches Wetter (im Hochsommer halt Netzunterhemd) übergegangen und alles Körperbetont - es muss nix abschnüren aber schon formfit sitzen.
Seitdem kann ich bei Kälte zusehen wie es hinten am Rücken rausdampft! (bzw. mein Mann der hinter mir fährt) Im Sommer sieht man es nicht, es macht sich aber durch ein angenehm trockenes Gefühl unter den Klamotten bemerkbar.
Bei Sackstyle kondensiert der Schweiss halt dann unter der obersten Schicht und wird in Tropfenform wieder an den Träger abgegeben. Dann kann man auch gleich ohne Jacke fahren.

Was hier auch immer wieder nicht bedacht wird: Es wird von warm/Sommer geredet - ich weiss nicht wo ihr alle wohnt, ich kann euch aber versichern dass zumindest da wo ich bisher zig Jahre gelebt habe (Berlin/Sauerland/Teuto/Schleswig-Holstein) es niemals so warm bleibt wenn es denn 1 Stunde massiv schüttet! Die Temperatur fällt bei 1 Stunde Starkregen locker um 10°C ab und schon hat man bei z.B. vorher 25°C die perfekte Aussentemperatur für ne Shakedry ("bis 15°C" - kannste mit entsprechend weniger drunter auch über 15°C noch tragen, ehrlich!) oder ähnliches!

Nachtrag:
Bin übrigens eben ne schnelle 18km Hausrunde gefahren mit 30km/h Gegenwind die ersten 9km - also schön Puls und so ordentlich Hitze erzeugt, 170bpm im Schnitt. Absichtlich weil ich sehen wollte wie atmungsaktiv die Shakedry nun ist, wird ja immer so hochgelobt dass die alles andere übertrifft in der Hinsicht.
Klima: 16°C und Sonne, der fiese Wind und dicke bedrohliche Regenwolken.

Rein in die Shakedry. Darunter nur ein dünnes Gore C3 Kurzarmtrikot und ein Gore Baselayer (die sind aus so ganz feinem Netzgewebe).
Kühler Rücken ohne auskühlen, perfektes Klima drunter. Vorne rum einfach nur perfekt. Auch an den nackten Armen klebte nix oder so. Ich hatte lediglich am Handgelenk etwas das Gefühl es sei zu warm da sie da 2-3cm zu lang ist. Hab die Ärmel dann zwischendurch einfach mal etwas hoch gezogen und gut war. Zu Hause war drunter alles furztrocken! ??
Ich muss sagen, in meiner Gore Active Windjacke und Gore Active Windweste (!) hab ich da schon mehr geschwitzt!!!

Also bei 25°C _ohne Regen_ wär es vermutlich zuviel des Guten, aber bei 16°C und Sonne war das echt ne tippitoppi Windjacke. Freitag soll es 19°C werden und richtig schön schütten - ich bin ganz sicher dass es dann genau so super performt und ich drunter angenehm und trocken sein werde ohne Schweissnass oder Regennass zu sein! Kann gerne berichten bin aber sehr zuversichtlich. ?
Da freut man sich irgendwie auf Regen nur um zu sehen wie er einem mal sowas von am Poppes vorbei geht. ?


----------



## eBiker67 (19. Mai 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Die ist sehr leicht mit knapp über 200 Gramm.Andrew Skurka ist ein Extremhiker und Outdoor-Spezialist. Er kennt sich aus mit dem Zeug. Auch die ganze Weitwanderszene in den USA, also die Leute, die den Pacific Crest Trail und dergleichen wandern, benutzen meist anderes Zeug wie z.B.



1. Vorschlag: kauf Dir den Fetzen und stelle hier einen Bericht mit den Erfahrungen ein.  ? 

2. Es ist ein leichtes zu fast jedem Artikel einen Menschen im Netz zu finden, der den heiligen Gral gefunden hat und daraufhin Bashing betreibt. Das Forum hier im Allgemeinen und Du im Besonderen sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Und falls es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist; so wie Du mit der Meinung anderer hier umgehst habe ich das umgekehrt auch mal gemacht.

Natürlich kann man sowohl deutliche als auch zarte Hinweise hier im Fred einfach ignorieren. ?

mylast2cents

Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (19. Mai 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Es ist ein leichtes zu fast jedem Artikel einen Menschen im Netz zu finden, der den heiligen Gral gefunden hat und daraufhin Bashing betreibt. Das Forum hier im Allgemeinen und Du im Besonderen sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür.


Der Unterschied ist, dass ich gerne genau den heiligen Gral anzweifle. Das mögen die Freunde vom Gral nicht. Die empfinden dann berechtigte Kritik als Bashing und müssen die Ehre des Grals verteidigen, da sie diese mit ihrer Persönlichkeit gleichsetzen. Dafür bist Du ein gutes Beispiel.



eBiker67 schrieb:


> Und falls es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist; so wie Du mit der Meinung anderer hier umgehst habe ich das umgekehrt auch mal gemacht.


Na was ein Glück, dass ich nicht so zartbesaitet bin, denn sonst müsste ich mich jetzt nach Deiner Lektion heulend in die Ecke setzen.

Das ist jetzt wieder eine unnütze Personaldiskussion. Wegen mir muss die nicht sein.


----------



## McDreck (19. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Radjacken die man zum (schnellen) pendeln nutzen will sollten meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht wie ein Sack an einem hängen sondern Körperbetont, denn nur so kann der Schweiss von der untersten Schicht an die Jacke und dann an die Umgebung abgegeben werden.


Du redest jetzt von den inneren Schichten der persönlichen Kleidung, also direkt auf der Haut (next to skin) und dann vielleicht noch ein Lage drauf. Die sind für Schweißtransport besser enganliegend und aus softem Material, also stretchiges Funktionsmaterial oder Merino. Völlige Zustimmung.

Die sind absolut essentiell für lange Tage draußen, erst recht bei schlechtem Wetter, und auch unter einer Hardshell/Regenjacke absolute Pflicht. Bei nur leichtem Regen und gewissem Level an Anstrengung braucht man die Hardshell vielleicht gar nicht, weil man ungefähr so schnell trocknet wie man nass wird.

Regenjacken sind aber Hardshell und transportieren den Schweiß nicht in flüssiger Form. Die Membranen sind angeblich dampfdurchlässig, sollen also den verdunsteten Schweißdampf quasi durch den Stoff lüften. Dafür ist aber ein Überdruck innen nötig. Den kriegste aber nicht, außer Du klebst alle Öffnungen zu. Am ehesten haste den bei kalten Temperaturen, als 20 oder mehr Grad kälter als die Temperatur innerhalb der Hardshell. Deswegen diese Angabe von dem Temperaturunterschied.

Besser als jede Membran je sein könnte sind halt da schlichte Öffnungen durch die Luft zirkulieren kann. Deswegen sind Pit Zips, also Reißverschlüsse im Achselbereich, oder Taschen mit Netzmaterial hinterlegt, effektiver als jede Membran.

Eng anliegen müssen Regenjacken also nicht. Sollten sie auch nicht, da eben gerne der Schweißdampf innen kondensiert und Tropfen bildet, worauf viele meinen, die Jacke sei undicht. Dabei fehlt nur die Luftzirkulation und/oder ein schützendes Innenfutter. Schwerere Jacken haben eben so ein Innenfutter aus genau diesem Grund.

Das Ganze erzählen einem so nur wenige Quellen, weil sonst alles voll ist mit Marketingmaterial der Membranhersteller und solchen, die das verkaufen wollen. Und das wird dann brav rezitiert von unkritischen Kunden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Mai 2020)

Ich sach et mal so, jeder muss für sich entscheiden wofür er sein Geld raushaut. Ich hab mich früher auch lange gescheut so richtig viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Nunja... 
Die Einsatzgebiete verschieben sich, Grenzen verschwimmen. Man kauft dies und das im Laufe der Jahre. Da sieht und lernt man so einiges. Ist nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt. Ich hatte schon Sachen die fast geschenkt waren und super und Markenware die totaler Mist war, wo sonst von besagter Marke alles bis dato gekaufte spitze...
*Jeder muss letztlich auch die Klamotten auf seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse abstimmen!*
Was nutzt es mir, wenn hier sackschwere 3 Lagenjacken gelobt werden, die wie ein ebensolcher Sack an mir baumeln, den Schweiss schliesslich nur über die gepriesenen 1000 Reißverschlüsse abtransportieren können, die aber nicht da sind wo ich schwitze?! Das Ding in keine Tasche passt, 1kg wiegt, und 3 Tage braucht zum trocknen???

Wenn ich aber was winzig verpackbares, mega leichtes, super atmungsaktives ohne zig Reißverschlüsse brauche was ratzfatz wieder trocken ist, noch dazu am Rücken und nicht unter den Achseln enorm schwitze usw.??? Garnichts!

Da hilft es nur sich hier und anderswo alles genau durchzulesen, bei Anfragen exakt zu formulieren was ich damit genau vorhabe und dann selbst zu entscheiden was ich bestelle und behalte. Am Ende kommt man eben auch nicht ums probieren und selber Fehler machen rum!


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Mai 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Regenjacken sind aber Hardshell und transportieren den Schweiß nicht in flüssiger Form. Die Membranen sind angeblich dampfdurchlässig, sollen also den verdunsteten Schweißdampf quasi durch den Stoff lüften. Dafür ist aber ein Überdruck innen nötig. Den kriegste aber nicht, außer Du klebst alle Öffnungen zu. Am ehesten haste den bei kalten Temperaturen, als 20 oder mehr Grad kälter als die Temperatur innerhalb der Hardshell. Deswegen diese Angabe von dem Temperaturunterschied.
> 
> Besser als jede Membran je sein könnte sind halt da schlichte Öffnungen durch die Luft zirkulieren kann. Deswegen sind Pit Zips, also Reißverschlüsse im Achselbereich, oder Taschen mit Netzmaterial hinterlegt, effektiver als jede Membran.
> 
> Eng anliegen müssen Regenjacken also nicht. Sollten sie auch nicht, da eben gerne der Schweißdampf innen kondensiert und Tropfen bildet, worauf viele meinen, die Jacke sei undicht. Dabei fehlt nur die Luftzirkulation und/oder ein schützendes Innenfutter. Schwerere Jacken haben eben so ein Innenfutter aus genau diesem Grund.



Also, du betreibst hier übrigens genauso dein Heiliges Gral Geschwafel wie alle anderen und merkst es nur nicht. Soviel dazu 

Nein, ich habe da in den letzten 10 Jahren einfach grundlegend andere Erfahrungen als du gemacht! Und da ich meine Sachen selbst teste und nicht gesponsort bekomme, bin ich auch auf irgendwelches Marketinggeschwätz nicht angewiesen!

Wenn meine Radkleidung - auch die oberste Lage, sei es Windjacke oder Regenjacke oder was weiss ich - nicht eng anliegt, dann dampft da garnichts mehr raus! Insbesondere bei der Regenjacke kann der Dampf INNEN kondensieren und dann hat man die oft beschworene Schwitztüte! Der Abstand darf einfach nicht so weit sein wie du das hier immer Gebetsmühlenartig von dir gibst!

Radjacken mit zig Lagen und Armpits sind für mich absoluter MÜLL! Warum??? Weil mein Schweiss Hauptsächlich am Rücken runter suppt, und dann dort raus muss, Umwege über Armpits/Achselpits sonstige Dinger sind da kontraproduktiv. Zumal ich dann ratzfatz eiskalte Nieren habe und es mir sehr schlecht geht, Leistungsfähigkeit sinkt rapide, Wohlfühlfaktor = 0.

Deswegen fahre ich jetzt auch bei schnellen Touren ne Shakedry. Ich hab mich lange gesträubt soviel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, sie dann 30% günstiger bekommen, und es einfach wie schon gesagt selbst getestet. Bislang als Windjacke einsame spitze! Ich hatte noch nie eine Regenjacke, wo ich bei solcher Anstrengung absolut trocken geblieben bin mit den selben Sachen drunter wie sonst auch mit anderen Regenjacken. Im Übrigen sitzt die Shakedry so, dass die Öffnungen dicht sind, nicht 100% Luftdicht, aber sehr spack am Bund, an den Handgelenken, und am Hals kann ich es ja dank Klett so eng machen wie ich es mag. Fazit: Ich war trocken drunter - bis auf eine Stelle: mein Handy in meiner Trikottasche wo der Wasserdampf nunmal nicht durch kann war übrigens nass! Alles drumherum und ich darunter war FURZTROCKEN. Ich hab also schon ordentlich geschwitzt es ging aber wunderschön direkt nach aussen durch am Rücken.

Mit meiner C5 Trail Kapuzenjacke wäre der Saft nur so unten raus getropft! Mit meiner Aeon die übrigens Achselpits hat wäre ich nach spätestens 2 Minuten umgekehrt weil ich vom Hals bis Bauch klatschenass gewesen wäre weil das eben ausschliesslich durch die Pits rauskann und ich dann halt Eisnieren habe und sonst garnichts, und immernoch klatschenass bin. Deswegen nutze ich die garnicht mehr. War auch bei einer Vaude davor schon so, dolle Pits aber zu nix nutze - bei mir!

Diese Achseldinger sind für Leute dolle die auch nur da scheinbar schwitzen, die keine Probleme mit kalten Nieren durch den Schweiss in Verbindung mit Fahrtwind von 30km/h+ kriegen usw. Also bei Sportarten wo man eher rumeiert und langsam unterwegs ist.

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Sportler solcherlei Sachen einfach nicht tragen wenn sie schnell und hochaerob unterwegs sind...

Was du scheinbar auch immer noch nicht verstehst - muss an der Örtlichkeit liegen die du bewohnst weil du es scheinbar dann nicht kennst: Wenn es bei 20°C Monsunartig schüttet - dann sind es nach spätestens 10 Minuten eben keine 20°C mehr, sondern eher 10-15°C maximal! Und bis ich dann wieder trocken bin dauert es wenn man derart nass wird! Nebenher kühlt mich dann der Fahrtwind gnadenlos aus. Und da kommen dann Jacken ins Spiel die eben genau das machen was z.B. Shakedry und Konsorten so machen...

Im Übrigen hab ich glaube ich genügend Temperaturgefälle unter der Jacke, wenn ich drinnen 37°C Standard habe, bei Anstrengung auch mal 38°C locker (Frauen und Temperatur und so) und es draussen dann 10-20°C wären. Das es 30°C sind, Monsun einsetzt und es danach immer noch 30°C sind habe ich in Deutschland noch nicht erlebt in den letzten 40 Jahren, muss aber daran liegen wo ich wohne, nämlich im Norden. Mag im Süden völlig anders aussehen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen - ABER dann kommt wieder der Punkt Individuelle Anforderungen ins Spiel.


----------



## McDreck (19. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Der Abstand darf einfach nicht so weit sein wie du das hier immer Gebetsmühlenartig von dir gibst!


So so. Gebetsmühlenartig Abstand predigen. Ich. Klar.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich jetzt auch bei schnellen Touren ne Shakedry.


Ah! Das erklärt einiges. Meine Kritik an dem teuren Zeug hat Dich persönlich verletzt. Das lag nicht in meiner Absicht.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Was du scheinbar auch immer noch nicht verstehst


Ja ja. Ich verstehe nicht, dass es bei Regen und Nässe kalt werden kann. Sicher.

Jegliche sachliche Diskussion ist jetzt eh hinfällig. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Mai 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ah! Das erklärt einiges. Meine Kritik an dem teuren Zeug hat Dich persönlich verletzt. Das lag nicht in meiner Absicht.


Was für eine Schwachsinnsbemerkung


----------



## Downhillsocke (19. Mai 2020)

@McDreck 

Find ich gut, dass du Dinge hinterfragst und dich nicht von 2-3 Meinungen einlullen lässt.

Die hier hochgejubelten Goretex Active und Paclite sind mir schon beim leichten Trecking verreckt. Wenn du also mit Rucksack biken willst, dann sollte es kein oder nur ein sehr leichter Rucksack sein. Die Pro-Membrane hält wesentlich besser, meine nun schon drei Jahre beim Wandern und Trekking. Kenne aber keine bikespezifische Jacke, wo die verbaut ist.

Andere gute Membranen gibts natürlich auch. Bikespezifisch wurde schon die Endura MT 500 Jacke hier erwähnt. Wenn es auch eine Allroundjacke sein kann, dann guck mal nach der Direct Alpine Cyclone (die ist sogar explizit fürs Biken) und nach Sherpa Gear.


----------



## eBiker67 (20. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Die hier hochgejubelten Goretex Active und Paclite sind mir schon beim leichten Trecking verreckt.



Kritisch zu sein und Dinge zu hinterfragen ist das eine...  ? 

Die "verreckte" Active und Paclite wirst Du doch sicher reklamiert haben?

Ich habe hier eine Active Hardshell von Gore mit der ich schon zig Wanderungen mit maximal 4 kg auf dem Rücken gemacht habe, und die nach 5 oder 6 Jahren noch wie neu aussieht. Nix verreckt. Und nun? Daneben habe ich noch eine Mammut Kento, die nach etwas mehr als 4 Jahren innen Kernschrott ist.

Es ist bekannt und kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der wasserdichten Membrane von Gore, dass (ultra)leichte Hardshell-Jacken nur bedingt rucksacktauglich sind. Und es ist auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Gore Tex, dass die Marketing-Abteilung reißerische Worte bzw. Beschreibungen für ihre Produkte findet. Derartiges lässt sich auch bei Präsentation im web bei den Mittbewerbern finden. Auch wenn es sich vielleicht so lesen sollte bin ich nicht auf das Zeuch von Gore fixiert, und offen für Neuentwicklungen jedweder Art. Die sollten aber dann schon im Schnitt und für den Sport den ich ausübe entwickelt sein. Besonders bei Hardshell-Jacken ist es so, dass man sich auf etwas verlassen muss dass man nur aufgrund von Informationen durch den Hersteller erfahren hat - Stichwort Kunde und Versuchskaninchen.

Wenn ich den TO richtig verstanden habe, dann sucht er eine ultraleichte Regenjacke fürs Pendeln und zum Laufen. Die Endura ist für den Sommer eindeutig zu dicke und eher was für den Übergang, also Frühling und Herbst, und zum Laufen eigentlich gar nicht geeignet.

Es bleibt schwierig. ?

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## clemsi (20. Mai 2020)

Es ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden, nur eben noch nicht von jedem... deswegen:
Ich hatte 7 Jahre eine Norrona Bitihorn Regenjacke in Gebrauch (ca. 240g, große Kapuze, riesige Unterarmzips etc) - für mich perfekt, aber die Membran ist in die Jahre gekommen und der Nachfolger hat einen anderen Schnitt (und keinen verstellbaren Saum mehr), deswegen ist nun eine Mammut geworden (243g in L, große Kapuze, Unterarmzips etc).
Ich habe viele der bekannten Regenjacke anprobiert (Endura, Fox, Leatt, ION, etc) - die meisten hatten mir zu wenig Belüftungsöffnungen und/oder zu schwer. Bei wechselhaften Bedingungen fungiert die Regenjacke bei mir auch oft als Windjacke, deswegen lege ich viel Wert auf die obigen Faktoren.
Die Norrona war nicht verstärkt, hatte trotzdem regelmäßiges Tragen eines Rucksacks überstanden - da muss sich die Mammut erst noch beweisen.


----------



## McDreck (20. Mai 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Und es ist auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Gore Tex, dass die Marketing-Abteilung reißerische Worte bzw. Beschreibungen für ihre Produkte findet. Derartiges lässt sich auch bei Präsentation im web bei den Mittbewerbern finden.


Das stimmt. Meine Kritik gilt dem marketinginduzierten Glauben an angeblich atmungsaktive Membranen im Allgemeinen. Gore hat halt damit angefangen und sind quasi synonym zum Begriff, ähnlich wie "Tempo" eine ganze Produktkategorie beschreibt. Den Marktführerstatus lassen die sich auch bezahlen. Deswegen haben die meines Erachtens besondere Gewichtung in der Kritik verdient.



eBiker67 schrieb:


> Die sollten aber dann schon im Schnitt und für den Sport den ich ausübe entwickelt sein.


Auch da lassen sich meiner Meinung nach die Leute zu leicht vom Marketing lenken. Muss eine Regenjacke für Fahrradfahren entwickelt sein? Taugt die dann nicht für Wandern? Wie sieht es andersrum aus?

Meine beste Regenjacke ist gegen Regen. Das ist sie beim Wandern, Laufen, Radfahren, Bergsteigen und sonstwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (20. Mai 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Muss eine Regenjacke für Fahrradfahren entwickelt sein? Taugt die dann nicht für Wandern? Wie sieht es andersrum aus?


Also was tatsächlich Sinn macht, ist eine etwas verlängerte Rückenpartie, damit der Hintern länger trocken bleibt.
Verstärkte Schulternpartien für das Tragen von Rucksäcken findet man woanders sicherlich auch.

Die Kapuzen schenken sich selten viel: selbst bei Regenjacken für‘s radeln sind die meisten Kapuzen eher knapp bemessen.
Mir fällt sonst keine Jacke ein, die an speziellen Stellen (Ellbogen) usw Verstärkungen für mögliche Stürze/Schrammen usw hat. (Vllt hat POC sowas)

Ich glaube, das ist für viele auch ein Grund gegen eine teuere Regenjacke für alles abseits der Straße (Asphalt kann aber auch wenig vom Material übrig lassen), aber viele Hersteller bieten ja kostenlose Flicken und/oder Aktionen in shops an, wo man sich kleinere Löcher und Rissen reparieren (lassen) kann.
Meine Norrona hatte viele Löcher an den Armen, hauptsächlich von Dornen usw - hat mich nicht gestört. Dafür konnt ich die Jacke durch die gute belüftung in vielen Fällen relativ lange tragen, ohne darin beim Uphill einzugehen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Mai 2020)

Naja wie gesagt der TE sucht was zum schnellen Pendeln, nen schwerer Sack für langsames rumgeeier im Gelände war ja gar nicht gefragt, und dann sollte es noch für warm sein und nicht für tiefsten Winter... Zudem leicht und klein verpackbar.

Von Rucksack war nicht einmal die Rede, oder ich hab es überlesen ?

Aber war wie erwartet - 10 Antworten 200 Meinungen und wenig zum eigentlichen Thema bzw. wenig was passend zur Frage gewesen wäre, nur das übliche Gore bashing was immer auftaucht wenn es um Regenkleidung geht. ?


----------



## Shonzo (20. Mai 2020)

Wenns warm is und regnet fährt man nackisch. Wer clever ist hat Duschgel einstecken.


----------



## McDreck (20. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> schwerer Sack


Mein "schwerer Sack" wiegt 350g. Zugegebenermaßen ist die zu voluminös für die Trikottasche, aber im Verhältnis zu dem schweren Sack, den sie umhüllt, gewichtstechnisch nicht relevant. 

Die von mir angeführte Outdry Featherlite wäre bei 210g. Mit Gore Shakedry oder sonstigen superleichten Laufregenjäckchen sind knapp 100g drin. Das Gewicht spielt da echt kaum rein. Packmaß kann einen stören, ja, aber ich hab beim Pendeln oder auf längeren Touren sowieso irgend eine Form von Tasche mit.



clemsi schrieb:


> Also was tatsächlich Sinn macht, ist eine etwas verlängerte Rückenpartie, damit der Hintern länger trocken bleibt.


Schadet sicher nicht, aber dafür hab ich hinten ein Schutzblech...oder gleich ne Regenhose. Wenn es richtig regnet langt ein verlängerter Pürzelschutz halt auch nicht alleine.


----------



## eBiker67 (20. Mai 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Auch da lassen sich meiner Meinung nach die Leute zu leicht vom Marketing lenken. Muss eine Regenjacke für Fahrradfahren entwickelt sein? Taugt die dann nicht für Wandern? Wie sieht es andersrum aus?



Das hat mit Marketing überhaupt nichts zu tun, aber viel mit der Praxis - 2 Beispiele:

Du fährst mit Deinem Rennrad/Gravel auf Windkante - vergleiche mal wie sich das anfühlt mit einem Plastiksack gegen den Wind zu fahren, oder mit einer Jacke die wie ein Trikot am Körper sitzt. Eine solche Jacke braucht auch keine Kapuze und keine Taschen. Nächstes Beispiel Highspeed eine Abfahrt runter - mit einem Plastiksack mutierst Du dabei zum Lenkdrachen. 

Müssen tut man nichts und man kann auch mit einer Regenjacke für alles auskommen, muss aber dann auch mit den Nachteilen einverstanden sein. 

Fährst Du überhaupt Rad? (ernstgemeinte Frage!)

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## McDreck (21. Mai 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Fährst Du überhaupt Rad? (ernstgemeinte Frage!)


Die Frage ist eine Frechheit an sich.

Wer sagt denn, dass eine "normale" Regenjacke ein weiter Sack sein muss? Das sind komische Vorstellungen die aus Deinem Kopf stammen. Hauteng ist halt ein Schmarrn für Regenkleidung, denn die wird außen schnell verdammt kalt, weswegen der Dampf dann auch innen kondensiert. Gegen Kondensation hilft am besten Lüftung. Den Rest sollte man sich jetzt selber zusammen reimen können.

Kapuze kann man über den Helm ziehen, wer das mag, oder aber in den Kragen stecken. Dann ist die auch aus dem Wind.

Das Material meiner Outdry zum Beispiel ist ein wenig steif und außen sehr glatt. Die Jacke ist völlig normal geschnitten. Da flattert nichts.


----------



## clemsi (21. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt der TE sucht was zum schnellen Pendeln, nen schwerer Sack für langsames rumgeeier im Gelände war ja gar nicht gefragt, und dann sollte es noch für warm sein und nicht für tiefsten Winter... Zudem leicht und klein verpackbar.
> 
> Von Rucksack war nicht einmal die Rede, oder ich hab es überlesen ?
> ...


Du hast Recht, von Rucksack war nie die Rede (ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass man auf dem weg zur Arbeit mal einen Rucksack oder messenger bag trägt).

Aber, ich verstehe deine Kritik nicht: wo gehen meine Vorschläge an den Anforderungen des TEs vorbei?
schwerer Sack? 240g?
Beide haben ein gutes Packmaß, ausreichend Belüftung, angehm weiches Material - wie gesagt, ich trage beide das ganze Jahr hindurch, auch mal als Ersatz für eine Windjacke.
Edit:
Bei der Mammut handelt es sich um die Masao light; gibt es in 8 Farben, UVP liegt bei 300, im Sale ab 150€ zu haben.

Und klar gibt es hier - wie überall - verschiedene Meinungen und Vorschläge.
Sollen hier nur Besitzer einer Gore shakedry an der Unterhaltung teilnehmen oder alle dir ohne Vorbehalte  zustimmen?


----------



## Marshall6 (8. Juni 2021)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die Gore-Membran die bei den Radsport- und auch Laufjacken verarbeitet wird ist die Active und/oder Paclite (Plus). Das sind die Gore-Membranen mit der höchsten Dampfdurchlässigkeit. Im direkten Vergleich mit der von Dir in den Ring geworfenen Halo Smock und anderen vielleicht minimal dicker, aber immer noch sehr leicht und gut verstaubar.
> 
> Ich sage: andere Membranen auf dem Markt können einer Gore Active und/oder Paclite nicht das Wasser reichen. Eine solche Jacke begleitet Dich bei entsprechender Pflege (kein Waschpulver! kein Weichspüler!) mindestens 10 Jahre und noch länger. Und wenn Du ins Detail gehst, dann wird es sogar noch besser. Die dauerhafte Imprägnierung außen macht eine Gore-Jacke wunderbar pflegeleicht und wasserdicht, während andere Membranen sich bei häufigem Gebrauch bereits in ihre Bestandteile auflösen und durch NikWax oder andere Imprägnierungen künstlich am Leben gehalten werden müssen.
> 
> ...





m0wlheld schrieb:


> Die C3 ist DWR und kommt nach dem Waschen (was erst bei starker Verschmutzung geschieht) in den Trockner, um diese „Imprägnierung“ wieder zu aktivieren.


Meine Salewa Jacke aus GoreTex Active ist nach knapp vier Jahren innerhalb von 30 Minuten durch, fühlt sich dann an wie ein Sack am Körper. Ich habe sie etwa 30 mal im Regen getragen und erst 5 mal gewaschen, nach Anleitung. Die meiste Zeit war sie im Rucksack, als Notfalljacke.

Hier die Antwort auf die Reklamation, von Salewa Outlet in Radolfzell:

Guten Morgen Herr XXX,
Ich habe mich in Verbindung gesetzt mit der Zuständigen Abteilung,
leider können wir Ihnen hierbei nicht weiterhelfen da Sie bei Salewa eine Garantie von 2 Jahren erhalten, durch Abschluss einer Mitgliedschaft bei unserem Family & Friends erhalten Sie
die gesetzliche Garantiefrist auf 3 Jahre.

Aber auch wenn Sie die Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hätten sind wir leider nicht mehr in der Garantiefrist.

Es könnte gut sein das es ein Verschleiß der Membran ist denn ein Rückruf wegen Materialfehler ist nicht bekannt.

Im Anhang finden Sie nochmal das Angebot von Familie & Friends
dies können Sie auch Online auf unserer Homepage abschließen.
https://www.salewa.com/de-de

Es tut mir leid, dass wir Ihnen nicht weiterhelfen konnten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Salewa-Team


----------



## eBiker67 (12. Juni 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Meine Salewa Jacke aus GoreTex Active ist nach knapp vier Jahren innerhalb von 30 Minuten durch, fühlt sich dann an wie ein Sack am Körper. Ich habe sie etwa 30 mal im Regen getragen und erst 5 mal gewaschen, nach Anleitung. Die meiste Zeit war sie im Rucksack, als Notfalljacke.
> 
> Hier die Antwort auf die Reklamation, von Salewa Outlet in Radolfzell:
> 
> ...


Was hast Du erwartet? Wenn Salewa sich jeder Regenjacke mit nachlassender Schutzwirkung nach Ablauf der Garantie/Gewährleistung annehmen würde, dann wären die innerhalb kürzester Zeit Geschichte! Auch Gore-Membranen sind da keine Wunder der Technik. Um die Jacke wenigstens halbwegs aufzupäppeln empfehle ich Dir eine Einwaschimprägnierung wie z.B. Fibertec Textile Guard. 

Ich habe 5 Regenjacken für die unterschiedlichsten Anforderungen, darunter 2 C3 mit und ohne Kapuze. Die einzige die mit den Gore in den Merkmalen Regenschutz und Atmungsaktivität einigermaßen mithalten kann ist eine Craft mit 10000er Wassersäule. Eine Vaude mit Ceplex Active kann ich nach jedem Einsatz neu imprägnieren - trage ich kaum noch. Dazu erhöhter Verschleiss der empfindlichen Oberfläche. Eine alte Mammut aus Hydravent? trage ich sehr oft, aber die hatte schon nach einem Jahr keine Wirkung mehr. Dafür ist die Shell äußerst robust. Meine Schlammjacke.   Beide Gore muss ich deutlich weniger wieder aufbereiten als den Rest. Für mich top! 

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (12. Juni 2021)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> Einwaschimprägnierung


Und wie hälst du die von der Innenseite der Jacke ab wo sie kontraproduktiv wirkt? Lieber von außen sprühen und dann in den Trockner.


----------



## eBiker67 (12. Juni 2021)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Und wie hälst du die von der Innenseite der Jacke ab wo sie kontraproduktiv wirkt? Lieber von außen sprühen und dann in den Trockner.


Bei den Gore und der Craft ist das überhaupt kein Problem, aber bei der Mammut. Die imprägniere ich auch mit einem Spray. Trockner gibbet nicht.


----------



## Marshall6 (12. Juni 2021)

Da gibt es wohl tatsächlich Firmen, die etwas nachhaltiger unterwegs sind:
Unerwartete Kulanz und hervorragender Kundendienst ist in der Outdoorbranche heutzutage keine Seltenheit mehr.

*Black Diamond*: “Wir glauben an das, was wir machen, weil wir es selbst benutzen. Wenn Du aus irgendeinem Grund nicht 100% mit unserer Black Diamond-Kleidung zufrieden bist, reparieren bzw. ersetzen wir sie oder Du bekommst Dein Geld zurück. Ohne Kosten. Ohne Kleingedrucktes. Ohne Diskussion. Garantiert.

*Eddie Bauer*: „Eddies größter Beitrag für den Verbraucher war unsere 100% bedingungslose lebenslange Garantie. Die Qualität unserer Produkte ist garantiert. Sollten Sie irgendwann, aus irgendeinem Grund mit einem direkt bei uns gekauften Produkt nicht zufrieden sein, erstatten wir den vollen Kaufpreis zurück. Ohne Diskussion. Guaranteed for life.“

*Patagonia*: „Das Worn Wear-Programm wurde 2013 gestartet, um die Leute zu motivieren, ihre Kleidung pfleglich zu behandeln und bei Bedarf zu reparieren. Worn Wear hat das Ziel, dass Kleidung (egal von welchem Hersteller) möglichst lange genutzt wird. Wenn sie einmal ersetzt werden muss, empfiehlt Patagonia den Verbrauchern, in ein haltbares Produkt zu investieren. Daher fertigt Patagonia qualitativ hochwertige und funktionale Produkte und gewährt eine lebenslange Garantie.“

*Stanley*: „Seit 1913 versprechen wir, robuste Behälter für Lebensmittel und Getränke herzustellen, die ein Leben lang halten. Es ist ein Versprechen, das wir heute noch halten.“

CamelBak: „CamelBak hat seinen Ruf durch die Entwicklung von Produkten aufgebaut, die die Erwartungen der Verbraucher an Qualität und Haltbarkeit übertreffen. Die Lifetime-Garantie deckt alle Behälter, Rucksäcke, Flaschen und Zubehörteile ab, die durch Herstellungsfehler in Material und Verarbeitung während der gesamten Lebensdauer des Produkts entstehen.“

Deuter: „Bei Deuter stehen Qualität und Nachhaltigkeit im Vordergrund. Diese Verantwortung endet für uns nicht mit dem Verkauf unserer Produkte. Wir möchten den Menschen ein lebenslanger Begleiter sein. Deshalb geben wir dir für unsere Produkte das Deuter Versprechen. Das bedeutet, dass wir dir einen weltweiten, lebenslangen Reparaturservice für deine Lieblingsstücke von Deuter anbieten.“

Marmot: „Marmot-Artikel mit Material- oder Verarbeitungsmängeln werden für die gesamte realistische Lebensdauer des Produkts nach Ermessen von Marmot repariert oder ersetzt.

Könnte sich Salewa mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## eBiker67 (12. Juni 2021)

Ja es gibt sie trotz China noch - Firmen denen nachhaltig etwas bedeutet.  Ein negatives Beispiel ist aber noch kein repräsentatives Ergebnis. 😉 Meine Erfahrung mit Produkten von Salewa sind eher gemischt. Beim Thema Nachhaltigkeit fällt mir direkt und immer wieder Vaude ein, die es geschafft haben dass der Markenname qua als Synonym für das Keyword gilt. Nur wenn Nachhaltigkeit=Haltbarkeit bedeutet, dann sind meine Erfahrungen mit Vaude einfach nur schlecht. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich einfach nur Pech.

Der Trend zu immer dünneren Materialien bei Funktionsbekleidung schiebt der Haltbarkeit mMn auch einen Riegel vor. Das verschleißt einfach schneller. Oft löst sich auch die Verbindung der einzelnen Lagen zueinander in ziemlich kurzer Zeit auf oder zerbröselt.

Eine kleine Anekdote zu Deuter; bei einem Onlineshop hatte ich mal einen Bikerucksack geordert, der an den Kanten seiner Tragegurte an einer Stelle aufgeraut war, und mir dadurch meine Trikots kaputt gemacht hat. Bei dem Shop die Sache innerhalb der Garantie reklamiert - abgelehnt! Ich hätte das durch das Tragen selbst verursacht. Der Shop hätte mich auf den Deuter eigenen Reparaturservice aufmerksam machen können, was er aber nicht tat. Vielleicht aus Unkenntnis, vielleicht aus Faulheit. Das war auch kein Glanzstück des Shops. 🙂

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------

